# Puerto paralelo y serial



## clintonfernando (Abr 26, 2007)

Hola, con motivos de rapidez quisiera saber si alguien tiene a la mano un esquema sencillo de entrada y salida de datos de el puerto paralelo o el puerto serial solamente necesito asegurar con optos y un controlador uln2803 pero no tengo idea de como controlar el acceso al puerto ni de como el lenguaje lo va a esperar, puedo manejar visual basic y java y algo de turbo c, si pueden ayudarme se los agradecere, recuerden solo lo necesito para interface de la pc  a algunos dispositivos a probar como sumadores motores de pap y cosas de esas. de antemano gracias.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 27, 2007)

No es bueno ir muy rapido. Si te tomas la molestia de usar el buscador del 
foro te daras cuenta que es un problema discutido hasta la saciedad.
Por ejemplo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/39979/


----------



## clintonfernando (Abr 27, 2007)

bueno lo anterioer es con el objetivo de hacer un sumador de solo 4 bits y lo tengo que publicar en un display de 7 led´s el problema empieza cuando tengo no solo que mandarle la información al sumador desde la computadora si no tambien mandarle la respuesta, por ahi estoy viendo que y como hacerle para leer la respuesta el problema mayor es que no se como leer, su alguien tiene un algoritmo que muestre algun metodo que este haciendo lectura de entrada se lo agradeceria mucho.


si me pueden recomendar el sumador tambien se los agradeceria.

de ante mano gracias.


----------

